# Is Job Title Considered for ACS Skill Assessment?



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,
I am an IT professional working in India. Currently I am working for a Uk based company and my roles and responsibilities matches to that of Developer Programmer. Unfortunately, my company has given me IT Admin designation and i am bit worried whether this will affect my skill assessment for ICT 261312.  
Roles and responsibilities are mentioned below.

· Write “clean”, well-designed code ensuring high-performance and availability, and managing all technical aspects of the CMS (PHP, WordPress)

· Be part of the entire development lifecycle while establishing and guiding the website’s architecture.

· Designing and implementing new features and functionality beneficial for client’s websites and business.

· Performing ongoing keyword research including discovery and expansion of keyword opportunities

· Work on front-end technologies, including HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX

· Implement common third-party APIs (Google, Facebook, and Twitter) to existing websites.

· Implement Dublin Core, Schema mark-up, Meta tags, LSIGraph and Sitewide Link Policy

· Import data from a URL – Download and import files from external websites, even if they are password protected with HTTP authentication.

· Writing and updating PHP code to retrieve data and information from XML

· Interact with APIs and XML formats and pre-process any field in XML file with PHP functions before it is imported.

· Researching and implementing content recommendations for organic SEO success

· Provide IT Support and Training to staff.


Please help me as want to apply for ACS Skill assessment very soon.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Roles and responsibilities matters the most. IT Admin looks like a generic designation which non IT companies sometime use. I think u will be fine. But wait for experts opinion.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

u are fine buddy....many of my friends have a generic title such as "Senior consultant" but have received positive ACS response.....Roles and Responsibilities are what matters....


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Cheers guys! I work for a non IT company, hence the generic designation. I will apply for skill assessment ASAP


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

They match R&R not title. I got the title Product/Project Manager, but the R&R matches Software Engineer and they approved it without any problem.


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks! & Best of luck!


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi all, my acs is cleared for software engineer but job title i entered is wrong during acs application submission. Because of this, the acs letter also contained wrong job position.ie.e senior business analyst instead of business analyst. How to get it rectified? Any pointers are highly appreciated.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

NewIndis said:


> Hi all, my acs is cleared for software engineer but job title i entered is wrong during acs application submission. Because of this, the acs letter also contained wrong job position.ie.e senior business analyst instead of business analyst. How to get it rectified? Any pointers are highly appreciated.


You can do an informal review if it is your mistake. If it is their mistake they should correct it for free.


----------

